# Windows Server 2003 Test Server



## polyglot0727 (Dec 13, 2012)

I am trying to setup a windows 2003 server 64bit to learn it. It is currently installed correctly(dual system with ubuntu), but cannot connect a hardline to my dsl router because of distance issues. I would like to connect it wireless. Does anyone know of a wireless NIC or USB dongle that will work with server 2003? I have a TP link WN822N wireless receiver, compatible with linux, but have not been able to find a driver to make it work. I am willing to purchase an alternative, but don't know which way to go. Have contacted the TP-Link manufacturer for guidance on driver, but no luck.


----------



## VimmRa (Nov 30, 2012)

You'll not likely find a wireless network adapter that explicitly provides drivers for Windows Server operating systems since companies do not run servers on wireless networks due to bandwidth and reliability requirements.

Since this is a learning environment, I would suggest you install a program like VirtualBox in Ubuntu and then install Windows Server 2003 in that. You'll then be able to use your computer's existing wireless network adapter to connect to the network or Internet.

http://www.virtualbox.org


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Try XP 64 bit drivers.


----------



## mtkya (Dec 7, 2012)

Is this a brand name server/pc? If so search for the model name and try to locate a 64bit drivdr for it. If you build this computer yourself try to find the driver for its motherboard.


----------

